# Buscando lo mejor de Monterrey



## nando (Jun 27, 2005)

Hola:

Mi esposa y yo vamos con unos amigos a Monterrey desde el 21 de Noviembre al 26. A ver si nos pueden ayudar a encontrar lo _mejor de Monterrey_!

No tenemos un plan muy concreto, así que estamos muy agradecidos de cualquier idea relacionadas a lo siguiente:

*• Ciclismo de Montaña, claro -* Buscamos senderos de nivel intermedio-avanzado, 25 - 30km (approx.), énfasis en diversión. Si encontramos cascadas y/o lagunas donde darnos un chapuzón, mejor todavía. Un grupo de locales que nos lleven a explorar sería perfecto.

*• Estadía -* Buscamos hospedaje económico para cuatro a seis personas. Estratégicamente localizado entre los lugares para ciclomontañismo y la vida nocturna.

*• Sustento -* Buscamos degustar lo más auténtico de la comida local. Leí algo por ahí sobre "cabrito".

*• Vida Nocturna -* Leí también sobe el apodo "Monterrock". Nos encataría visitar algún(oS) café(s) con música rock en vivo. Si podemos caminar desde nuestro hospedaje, pues bueno. Si nos vemos obligados a regresar a gatas, pues mejor... ;-)

Si existe algún otro foro donde conectarnos con los locales, por favor déjenme saber.

Sobre nosotros: Pareja de Puertorriqueños radicados en Austin, TX. Nuestros amigos: "Austinitas" varios con buenas destrezas en la bici y muy buena actitud (léase: "no su típico turista").

Espero con entusiasmo sus repuestas. Gracias anticipadas,
nando

Los enlaces muestran videos de este servidor en los terrenos de Austin:
http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=21cgpit

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=23w62z4


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

nandomax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Mi esposa y yo vamos con unos amigos a Monterrey desde el 21 de Noviembre al 26. A ver si nos pueden ayudar a encontrar lo _mejor de Monterrey_!
> 
> ...


En MTY hay de todo!!

Checa aqui...

En cuanto a hospedaje y cumplir con los demas puntos que quieres, lo mas recomendable es el Centro de MTY. De ahi te puedes mover a donde quieras y el Centro de MTY tiene una linda vida nocturna.

Del centro de MTY te puedes mover ya sea a Chipinque, que es un parque que tiene unos senderos bonitos, pero mas bien cortos. Tambien puedes llegar al Parque la Huasteca, que no tieme mucha dificultad tecnica, pero se puede rodar bastante y yo recuerdo que hay gente que rueda a las faldas del Cerro de la Silla, pero no he rodado ahi.

Ahora no recuerdo lugares especificos, pero hay de todo... hasta un lugar donde se baila salsa y obviamente hay musica en vivo (como Dios manda!).

Se la van a pasar muy, pero muy bien... MTY es un lugar espectacular!


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Pues lo mejor seria darle unos pesitous al muchacho del jeep que sube a las antenas de Televisa en el cerro de la silla... it's all downhill from there  (Freefall with a parachute if you want to try the back)








https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerro_de_la_Silla

https://clubcimarrones.tripod.com/

https://www.mtyol.com/atractur/
https://www.allaboutmonterrey.com/sidetripsspan.htm

¿Llevan bicis llevan auto? 
Los hoteles son caros en Monterrey, mejor Fiesta Inn o Holiday Inn Express.


----------

